# how much calories do we burn snowboarding?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

anyone have their own ballpark figure? ie, 2-3 hrs of park boarding... this includes stomping 35 ft jumps, eating sh!t, and etc lol


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm not sure, but it would be very interesting to see though.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> anyone have their own ballpark figure? ie, 2-3 hrs of park boarding... this includes stomping 35 ft jumps, eating sh!t, and etc lol


You realize there are tons of variables that can change the number by at least 1000 calories or so


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Phenom said:


> You realize there are tons of variables that can change the number by at least 1000 calories or so


A few fields of moguls could make a huge difference.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i remember reading a while back that recreational snowboarding burns something like 400 calories per hour which explains how I can go on a weeklong snowboarding vacation eating nothing but bacon, pizza, grilled cheese sandwhiches and beer, and actually lose weight. 

I think 400 cal/hour is a pretty reasonable estimate if not a little on the high side, taking lift time and other downtime in to consideration.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

According to this site the calories burned per hour is 250 to 630 for a 110-200lb adult.

:: WinterFeelsGood ::


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

that's a pretty wide margin there but 400 falls right in the middle


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Remember though that most of those figures are probably based upon actual riding time so even though you may ride for say 6 hours straight it would probably be safe to say like half of those hours are spent on the lift (180 Minutes @ ~10/Min Lift Ride = 18 Runs), a 2:1 ratio of riding time to lift riding would still probably be generous depending where you live and a more realistic ratio would probably be around 1.5:1 and back home on at my old local hill the ratio was probably around 1:2. As for how many calories burned i would say that 250-630 would be a fair estimate as what you ride can vary so much.


----------



## nerickson (Jan 19, 2011)

If you keep walking it back up to session a rail or something you probably burn a ton more.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

nerickson said:


> If you keep walking it back up to session a rail or something you probably burn a ton more.


In that case you're better served to look up the calorie burn for using a stairstepper machine at the gym because all your exercise is coming from bootpacking, only a tiny bit from actually "snowboarding".

But yeah, there are a ton of variables: on a crowded day you're spending more time at the lift line and less time riding, or if you're hiking backcountry you're burning a ton more on the bootpack, less if you're skinning it, etc.


----------

